

Next wave of mortgage foreclosures could stall recovery - RyanMcGreal
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/09/business/09loans.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
turph
I am sick of these articles and their sappy homeowners. You gambled and lost,
plain and simple. You risked your future and your families. You do not get to
pull your chips off the table when your number does not come up.

Default on your house already. Push the housing market lower. I sold my house
4 years ago and am ready to pick up yours at a realistic, but all be it
"lower" price.

I happened to play the game correctly. Yet somehow you feel I should pay for
your mistakes with higher taxes and bailouts - thanks jackass.

------
dtap
_"I understand I took a risk," Mr. Janis said. "But I did not anticipate that
the real estate market would go down 30 percent."_

Understanding a risk means that you should anticipate it having unexpected,
and possibly unfavorable, returns. He obviously did not. I have much less
sympathy for people with interest-only loans than I do for sub-prime
borrowers. Sub-prime people were sold on a dream, these people were simply
sold on greed.

